

Don't Take Angel Investments From VCs - cwan
http://billburnham.blogs.com/burnhamsbeat/2010/02/dont-take-angel-investments-from-vcs.html

======
pw0ncakes
It's interesting that the OP says this: _I know many of the GPs and they are
all great people and great investors, but this situation reminded me of one of
my critical fundraising rules for entreprenuers_

... then tells stories that prove at least _some_ VCs to be indefensible
assholes.

